# Compiler der statt Bytecode, maschinencode erzeugt?



## Chrischie (30. Apr 2004)

Hallo ich suche einen Compiler der statt Bytecode, Maschinencode produziert. Allerdings finde ich keine im Netz. :cry: 
Ich suche also einen compiler der mir eine .exe herstellt.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?


----------



## bygones (30. Apr 2004)

für ein java programm ???

Wirste dich schwer tun denk ich - wenn es unbendingt ne exe werden muss brauchst du Programm wie JSmooth, Exe4J oder so. 
Die erzeugen eine Art Wrapper exe für windows !


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2004)

Guckst Du hier:
http://www.excelsior-usa.com/jetde.html
Kannst Du eine kostenlose, aber eingeschränkte Version von Excelsior JET herunterladen, die aus JAR-Files EXE-Dateien baut.


----------



## bygones (30. Apr 2004)

ah habe ich vergessen  :roll: 
wenn du ohne einschränkungen es machen willst würde ich JSmooth nehmen ist open source. Aber über Qualitäts unterschiede weiß ich nichts


----------



## bummerland (30. Apr 2004)

guckst du in FAQ: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1525


----------



## Chrischie (30. Apr 2004)

Verdammt die habe ich nicht gesehen, ich habe zwar die suchfunktion benutzt aber nix gefunden. sorry.


----------

